# Who's you favorite comic book hero(ine)?



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 28, 2003)

I just played a game of _Mutants and Masterminds_ for the first time tonight, and I had an absolutely wonderful time.  I ended up using an iconic character, just to get my feet wet with the system.

This got me thinking a lot about a character I'd like to play longterm, and it's been a while since I picked up a comic book.  I've been reminiscing about my comic days on the drive home, and I'd just like to hear from some of you guys out there who your favorite comic book characters were/are.


----------



## Starman (Mar 28, 2003)

Batman, hands down. The man rules.

Starman


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 28, 2003)

Ozymandias.

Seriously.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 28, 2003)

Spider-Man, no question.

After some thought, I'm not including manga in this, since, despite how they're published in America once translated, they aren't "comics" in the strictest sense.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 28, 2003)

Walt Simonson's Thor or Peter David's Hulk

Mr Miracle - gets the most realistic and the most horrifing comic title (it really answers the question of what if there were super powers). 

Honorary mention would be to WETworks - but it  blew when they switched creative hands at the end of a 2 year story arch.


----------



## Turlogh (Mar 28, 2003)

Batman and Thor top the list.
Followed very closely by Green Arrow, Nightwing and the Black Knight.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 28, 2003)

Spiderman
Wolverine from way back when, before they screwed with him
Nightwing - loved how he became his own hero and out of the wings of Batman and Superman
Lady Death 
Jade


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 28, 2003)

Off the cuff I'd have to say that Tom Strong is probably the most interesting comic character I have ever read.  But I don't really have a favorite...


----------



## KenM (Mar 28, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> *Ozymandias.
> 
> Seriously. *





  No he was not a Hero, my favorite is Rorsach(SP?) because at the end of it, he was the only one that did not conform with everyone else, he knew what the bad guy was doing and still wanted to stop him.


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 28, 2003)

Difficult call.  Spiderman is certainly at the top of the list.  Beyond that, either old-school Byrne/Claremont Wolverine or Nightcrawler.


----------



## msisden (Mar 28, 2003)

old school Wolvie all the way, with Cable and Gambit following somewhere behind that. What can I say? I just seem to like x-characters that are more of a loose cannon than the core team.


----------



## CrusaderX (Mar 28, 2003)

Batman

Followed by Spider-Man, then Superman.

The classics are classics for a good reason.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 28, 2003)

Batman, followed by Green Lantern (*Hal Jordan*), Judge Dredd,  and Robin (Tim Drake).


----------



## Chun-tzu (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh, man. There are so many, it's tough to choose.

I'd have to go with Frank Miller's Batman. Smart, deadly, dedicated, resourceful, and just a bit off his rocker.

Some other favorites (in no particular order): Nightwing, Supergirl, Cyclops, Iron Fist, Wildfire, Karate Kid, Slo-bo

Hey Eosin, did you mean Miracleman? Mister Miracle, of the New Gods, doesn't have any powers.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm putting in a vote for Jack Hawksmoor of the Authority, simply because it's such a bizarre concept...the God of Cities.

Plus, he punches peoples skulls out throw their head. And that's cool.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 28, 2003)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> *Hey Eosin, did you mean Miracleman? Mister Miracle, of the New Gods, doesn't have any powers. *





uhhh, yeah. Just testing.


I forgot Nightwing!!!


When did Wolvie become old school when he was hangin out with Cable? That would be the middle ages, not the old ages.


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 28, 2003)

Nightwing, or Robin.


----------



## Mallus (Mar 28, 2003)

Hard to pick just one...

Sorta newer:
Spider Jerusalem from Transmetropolitan.
Jenny Sparks from The Authority/Stormwatch
Amy Racecar/Virginia Applejack from Stray Bullets
[edit forgot James Robinson's Starman and The Shade

Props to old Vertigo:
Crazy Jane from Morrison's Doom Patrol
Constantine
[edit forgot Shade the Changing Man

Props to Alan Moore:
Miracle Man
Dr. Manhattan

Props to the old-school:
Batman


----------



## nHammer (Mar 28, 2003)

John Constantine

James Robinson's Starman

Hawkman


----------



## Villano (Mar 28, 2003)

Let's see how long this list is going to be. 

From the '80s to early to mid '90's:

Spider-Man
Silver Surfer
Wolverine
Manhunter (the bounty hunter)
Sandman (golden-age)
The Hulk (John Byrne and then Peter David's run)
The Spectre
Storm (punk rock version)
The Flash

Supporting heroes (I know some of these characters had their own series at some point, but I liked them prior to that):

Silver Sable
Black Cat
Martian Manhunter
Big Barda

Currently, I don't collect many comics, so my choices are limited, but I'd have to go with Hawkgirl from JSA.  And Martian Manhunter is still pretty cool.

As for all time favorites, I wouldn't trade my Spider-Man or Silver Surfer comics for the world, so they would probably be put at the top of my list.  I'd also add the Grey Hulk during David's run and Big Barda of The New Gods (I consider her costume to be Kirby's best design ever). 

I wouldn't trade my Claremont X-Men either.  That series, however, was such an ensemble, all the characters were great for different reasons.  Colossus, Kitty Pryde, Wolverine, Rogue, etc., were all great.  There was more characterization in a team book than in most solo comics, sadly. 

Punk rock Storm was pretty cool, though.  I miss the '80s, when a 6 ft tall black woman with a white mohawk and dressed in leather could walk down the street and no one would bat an eye.  

EDIT:  How could I forget Doc Samson, the greatest crime fighting, green haired, jewish psychiatrist ever?!


----------



## Ziona (Mar 28, 2003)

Wonder Woman all the way!!!!

She is my all-time favorite, which is why most of my extra moolah is spent collecting wonder items.


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 28, 2003)

They're not my favorites, but I always had a soft spot for many of Marvel's 'also-rans', like The Manta and The Shrike.   Heck, even that guy with the Turbo-fans on his hands and feet, who got hooked up with Rom.  And the second Ant-man, too.  I like him a lot.


----------



## Jamdin (Mar 28, 2003)

Hmm, there is way too many super heroes & heroines for me to enjoy but I'll try to make a top 10 list in no particular order:

1) Doc Savage
2) The Shadow
3) Batman
4) Superman
5) Doctor Strange
6) Spiderman
7) Wonder Woman
8) Black Canary
9) Green Arrow
10) Captain Marvel (Billy Batson's alter ego)


----------



## Skade (Mar 28, 2003)

Magneto.  Especiall from God Loves, Man Kills.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 28, 2003)

KenM said:
			
		

> *No he was not a Hero, my favorite is Rorsach(SP?) because at the end of it, he was the only one that did not conform with everyone else, he knew what the bad guy was doing and still wanted to stop him. *




He was as much a hero as Rorschach...

Rorschach was so obsessed with "justice" that he caused the end of the world just so Ozymandias wouldn't "get away with it."

Anyway, my fave:

*King Mob*


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 28, 2003)

That depends on how you define "comic" and "hero(ine)".  I mean, I've always liked Noa Izumi, but she's in a manga, so whether that counts is a factor.  Also, she's a pilot of a Giant Robot, so whether you mean hero or _super_hero is also a factor.  On the other hand, Aeka from Tenchi Muyo has Superpowers, but might not qualify since she isn't particularly heroic.

But in terms of _western_ comics, I've always liked Wonder Woman and Batman.


----------



## KenM (Mar 28, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He was as much a hero as Rorschach...
> 
> ...




  How did Rorschach cause the end of the world? Ozymandias did get away with it. Dr. Manhattan took care of Rorschach so he would not tell anyone, Rorschach was going to tell the world what Ozmandias was doing.


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 28, 2003)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> *...  Heck, even that guy with the Turbo-fans on his hands and feet, who got hooked up with Rom. ...*




Torpedo. He was finally killed by Dire Wraiths; they left him for last after they killed and turned everyone else in that town he and Rom lived in. His battlesuit passed to two teenagers. Michael Jeffries, cousin to Brock Jones, joined The New Warriors as Turbo; the boy was killed by Dire Wraiths, leaving his friend Michiko "Mickey" Muashi as the new Turbo.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2003)

Green Lantern, hands down.  I started reading it during the Crisis, and it was such a wicked storyline.  I was so pissed when Ron Marz screwed with Jordan to put in Reyner.  Then I got to like Kyle.  Now apparently with Marz gone they turned Kyle into Hal Jordan II, which I would be pissed about if still read it.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 29, 2003)

Have always been a big Ironman fan myself (since Tales of Suspense days).  

I'm also partial to the original Starman, as portrayed in the most recent series (he was more heroic as an old man out of costume than 95% of the ones in tights).  

Wonder Woman, as portrayed during the past year, is also right up there.


----------



## Villano (Mar 29, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Green Lantern, hands down.  I started reading it during the Crisis, and it was such a wicked storyline.  I was so pissed when Ron Marz screwed with Jordan to put in Reyner.  Then I got to like Kyle.  Now apparently with Marz gone they turned Kyle into Hal Jordan II, which I would be pissed about if still read it. *




Join the club.  While GL was never what I would call a favorite, I liked the character.  Marz's story was just so mindbogglingly bad.

They drove the character insane in order to replace him with someone younger, did away with his vulnerability to yellow, and got rid of the GL Corps.

Now, from what I hear, they've returned his yellow weakness and brought back the Corps.  And he has Jordan's personality now?

If that isn't a baby step forward and a giant leap back, I don't know what is.


----------



## Tarek (Mar 29, 2003)

Heh.

Having read Planetary, I'd have to say Elijah Snow.

He's smart, educated, cultured and polite.
He's a person of morals and ethics, but he's also scarier than any of his contemporaries in the Wildstorm universe. Like Batman, but more so.

And, of course, there's the white three-piece suit. With a white tie and white leather shoes. You gotta respect someone who doesn't dress in spandex or grungy clothing just because he's got a super power.

Tarek


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 29, 2003)

Two that come to my mind is either a good version of Magneto or Son Gokou.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 29, 2003)

First choice would have to be Batman.

However I always have a really big soft spot for Booster Gold and Blue Beetle the way they were written by Giffen and DeMattis in the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2003)

Doug Ramsey


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 29, 2003)

KenM said:
			
		

> *
> How did Rorschach cause the end of the world? Ozymandias did get away with it. Dr. Manhattan took care of Rorschach so he would not tell anyone, Rorschach was going to tell the world what Ozmandias was doing. *




Re-read the last two pages.  Rorschach mailed his journal to those news guys, and the whole thing ends with the kid reaching down to pick up the biggest story of his life--the story of Ozymandias' hoax "alien invasion."

I took this to mean that, in the end, Rorschach "won."


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 29, 2003)

Well, I'm so old-school it's not funny!

Favorite superheros 

Legion of Superheroes from the 60s.  Ferro Lad was the best; Trip[licate Girl/Duo Damsel and Shrinking Violet were cool.  Also like the Substitute Heroes- Color Kid and Infectious Lass, they were great!

Avengers - The Wasp, Black Knight.    Not the strongest but cool personalities.  

Justice Society, All-Star Squadron, Young All-Stars:  Hourman, Wildcat, Dr Mid-Nite were excellent.

Black Orchid - when they didn't need to explain her powers.  

Deadman - Floating around, bouncing into bodies to solve crimes.


----------



## KenM (Mar 29, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Re-read the last two pages.  Rorschach mailed his journal to those news guys, and the whole thing ends with the kid reaching down to pick up the biggest story of his life--the story of Ozymandias' hoax "alien invasion."
> 
> I took this to mean that, in the end, Rorschach "won." *




  Yes, but the actions of the Kid was after Rorschach was long dead, therefore Rorshach was not responsible, and the Kids boss said he did not care what story he grabed.


----------



## Richards (Mar 29, 2003)

Plus, remember that when Rorschach mailed his journal, all they knew at that point was that Ozymandias was seemingly behind the mask killings.  At the time, Night Owl and Rorschach had no idea just how far Ozymandias was willing to go to "fool" mankind into behaving.  I don't think it's quite accurate, therefore, to blame Rorschach for "ending the world" just so "Ozymandias couldn't get away with it."

Still , had he lived, I'm sure Rorschach would have done just that.  I find I have to respect him for that; if nothing else, he was true to his convictions to the end: "Even in the face of Armageddon, never compromise."

I myself like Dr. Manhattan, but possibly only because I get a kick out of the most powerful living being in the Universe being a blue-skinned guy named "Jonathan."

Johnathan
No blue skin yet, but you never know...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 31, 2003)

Tarek said:
			
		

> *Having read Planetary, I'd have to say Elijah Snow.
> He's smart, educated, cultured and polite.
> *



Uh... how is Elijah Snow polite? I've got to say that's maybe the second-to-last term I'd choose, right behind "black-clad".

I'm going with SWAMP THING (Alan Moore's run). Best comics I've ever read. I can't believe no one else has said Swamp Thing yet. 

Close seconds- Spider-Man, Supreme (also AM's run), Moon Knight, Superman, maybe THE ULTIMATES Iron Man


----------



## Welverin (Mar 31, 2003)

Spider-man.


----------



## Squire James (Mar 31, 2003)

As for the Watchmen ending, I'm sure it was left vague on purpose to encourage this sort of discussion.  The Kid may grab the Book.  The Kid may read the Book.  The Kid might even be able to convince another living soul in the world that the Book was genuine and accurate.  My opinion is "not bloody likely", but of course you never know...

Back on topic... my favorite hero is Nightcrawler.  Not a powerhouse, and not terribly versatile, but for some reason I like him.  Spiderman and Batman are good too, but both fall victim to the Too Many Writers Syndrome.  Nightcrawler seemed to make it through a lot of writers without being changed much, and I gotta respect that!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 31, 2003)

KenM said:
			
		

> *
> Yes, but the actions of the Kid was after Rorschach was long dead, therefore Rorshach was not responsible, and the Kids boss said he did not care what story he grabed. *




Huh?  Rorschach mailed his journal before he left for Antarctica.  The kid is reaching for the journal.  Presumably, he runs the story revealing Ozymandias' hoax.  And the implication is that this revelation will steer the world back into the war.

Putting aside the (irrelevant) question of whether someone can be "responsible" for an act posthumously, I'm just saying that the ending strongly implies that killing Rorschach fails to stop the story from getting out.



			
				Squire James said:
			
		

> *As for the Watchmen ending, I'm sure it was left vague on purpose to encourage this sort of discussion.  The Kid may grab the Book.  The Kid may read the Book.  The Kid might even be able to convince another living soul in the world that the Book was genuine and accurate.  My opinion is "not bloody likely", but of course you never know...
> *




Exactly.  You never know.


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 1, 2003)

if i see one more vote for spidey or supes or bats im gonna be sick. c'mon guys. 

my favorites? 

10. Pick an Avenger: Yellowjacket, Vision, Scarlet Witch, Hawkeye
9. Static
8. Luke Cage
7. Quasar
6. Ertrigan the Demon
5. Black Knight
4. Deadpool
3. Nightcrawler 
2. Cannonball
1. Wonderman

I'm probably missing someone.

and honorable mention goes to the entire Legion, the entire Blood Syndicate, and the entire Booster-Beetle-Fire-Ice-Guy JLA which were groups that were great because of the group dynamic and its hard to pick one guy out.


----------



## Benben (Apr 1, 2003)

Lord Fanny of the Invisibles.


----------



## Sulimo (Apr 2, 2003)

Whilst I'm a huge fan of Batman and Superman, a few other characters I'm quite a fan of are:

Quasar
Doc Strange
She-Hulk
Iron Man
Thor
Huntress (current version)
Batgirl/Oracle
The Confessor


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 2, 2003)

Kitty Pryde


----------



## Pirotess (Apr 4, 2003)

Old school all the way!

My top 8 in no particular order:

Batman
Wolverine
The Hulk
Green Lantern (Hal Jordan)
Nightcrawler
Spider-Man
Rogue
The Flash (Barry Allen)


----------



## Allanon (Apr 5, 2003)

*Big an Blue*

The Tick! No contest! 

*SPOON!!!*


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Apr 6, 2003)

My favorite comic characters would have to be Namor followed closely by Shang Chi, Elektra, John Sable, Iron Fist, Nightwing, Green Arrow, Moon Knight and Silver Sable    



			
				WizarDru said:
			
		

> *They're not my favorites, but I always had a soft spot for many of Marvel's 'also-rans', like The Manta and The Shrike.   Heck, even that guy with the Turbo-fans on his hands and feet, who got hooked up with Rom.  And the second Ant-man, too.  I like him a lot. *




I have a fondness for the lesser known heroes as well. The Manta dude you're talking about could be Stingray, if I recall correctly, and the Turbo fan guy was called Torpedo who died in the Rom comic. I have no idea who The Shrike is but there is a vilain called Killer Shrike. Maybe you're confusing the two?


----------



## [SP]Hyperion (Aug 23, 2006)

Superman is Easily the best, followed with the sentry, then Hyperion, then THOR


----------



## Trickstergod (Aug 23, 2006)

Batman suffers from many a crap writer and his previous super power of being a Super-Jerk didn't exactly strike my fancy. 

But the rough core of Batman, which DC seems to be steering back to, is my favorite comic hero. I like the idea of a non-powered, but particularly resourceful, intelligent human standing as a peer to the likes of Superman. 

Coming none too far behind, however, is Superman. The Big Blue Boy Scout, and it's just that sort of thing that makes me like Superman so well. I like idealistic super-heroes and Superman is their epitomization. Although some aspects of the character irk me to no end (super-intellect, super-senses to a degree). 

Beyond those two, there's Captain Marvel for similar reasons to Superman, but more so Mary Marvel - because she's also in the ranks with other favorites such as Blue Beetle and Booster Gold. I also like She-Hulk. Heroes that can be a little tongue-in-cheek (though, oddly, not so much Spider-Man...). Fire. Power-Girl...partly for shallow reasons, partly because she has vast amounts more personality in comparison to the likes of Supergirl, so she looks better by contrast. 

Those are all the characters that come to mind when I think about who I really like.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 23, 2006)

Captain America.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm way old school too.

Hal (Green Lantern) Jordan in the 50s and 60s.
Adam Strange.
Captain Comet. (I didn't read his comics until he wasn't being published any more. Got a bunch from a friend of my dad's from Canada! Notice the theme? Sci-Fi heroes.)
Doctor Strange in his earliest days when his adventures were _really_ strange!
Captain America. 

And if we're counting pulps, Doc Savage and The Shadow. (I thought his pulps were much better than the original radio shows. Blasphemy to many!)


----------



## Captain Tagon (Aug 23, 2006)

Captain America, Captain Britain, and Cyclops top out my list.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 23, 2006)

Superman at the top.
Then Batman.


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 23, 2006)

Still Nightwing


----------



## GreyShadow (Aug 23, 2006)

Quasar
Fire
Dagger
Blue Beetle
Walt's Thor
Superman
Wonder Man
Sandman
She-Hulk
Nightcrawler


----------



## Filby (Aug 23, 2006)

Alan Scott. He's the elder statesman of superheroics. Yeah, Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman are the leaders of the heroic community, but when Alan Scott speaks, _everyone_ listens.


----------



## Squire James (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess I gotta look at my old comics collection and see who I bought the most of... hmm I see a lot of Spiderman and Batman, so I'll go with them.


----------



## bbarrington (Aug 24, 2006)

Vanth Dreadstar. He's got a cool sword, can live forever, and he helped blow up the Milky Way Galaxy! Eat it Lord High Papal!!!


----------



## Tetsubo (Aug 24, 2006)

Batman, first and foremost.

At one time I would have said Spider-man. 

Old School Wolverine. Back in the, "I'm the best at what I do..." days.

The Thing. He's got a lot of heart.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 24, 2006)

The Endless -- Destiny, Death, Dream, Destruction, Desire, Despire, and Delerium.


----------



## Kesh (Aug 25, 2006)

Batman and Spider-Man are my tops. No question.


----------



## RichCsigs (Aug 25, 2006)

Nexus.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 25, 2006)

I love *Rorschach *the character, but he's no hero.

He's a mental case. 

I mean categorically, empirically and without question...he's batshit looney.


----------



## KenM (Aug 25, 2006)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I love *Rorschach *the character, but he's no hero.
> 
> He's a mental case.
> 
> I mean categorically, empirically and without question...he's batshit looney.






 Thats why I can relate to him so well.


----------



## Talgian (Aug 25, 2006)

Green Arrow. Especially in this current arc.

-Talgian


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 25, 2006)

Nightcrawler is my favorite comic book hero, though Venom is the most entertaining (just not as heroic, and somewhat less cool).

Though, from what little I've had the chance to read over the years comic-wise, Wolverine's occasional comic series/miniseries have been the best.  Never had the chance to read any kind of Nightcrawler-focused series, and only got to read one or two short Venom miniseries that were funny and cool.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay I'm feeling a bit of a weirdo but my favourites haven't even been mentioned yet

*Swamp Thing* The Plant Elemental before the timetravelling adventure was kewl

*The Phantom Stranger*

*Malcolm 10* - _A Black Superhero named Malcolm with an X on his chest who lamented how the X once a symbol of Civil Rights Activism had been exploited and commercialised and thus from hence forth he would be known as Malcolm 10_

*Martian Manhunter * (_okay he has been mentioned so I'm not so weird afterall_)


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 25, 2006)

The late Tommy Monaghan, Hitman.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 25, 2006)

Superman (in general), Nightwing (as written by Chuck Dixon) and Blue Beetle (Ted Kord, as written in the JLI era).


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 25, 2006)

My favorite comic book character is Persha of _The First_. She's also fairly heroic, I think.

Of the more commonly-known characters, Angel is my favorite by far. Something about angel/bird wings gets me every time.


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 25, 2006)

I was never really a "comic book fan" per se, not like my friends. I always preferred Fantasy or Sci-Fi fiction.

That said, I guess I would have to vote for the X-men in general or Spiderman - simply because I liked the aspect of these comic books in particular attempting to portray "real people" with "real problems" without losing the "action thread" of the stories.

I have really enjoyed the whole long "legacy" of the Spider Man - Green Goblin/Hobgoblin stories. Hobgoblin was probably my favorite villian. Either him or Magneto. I really like Magneto.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 25, 2006)

I like Ultimate Captain America best.  He has such an old-school view of right and wrong in a time when shades of grey seem to be not only common, but valued.  I both admire and pity him in a way I never did 616 Cap.  Millar got the man out-of-time thing just right.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Aug 26, 2006)

#1 Batman
#2 Howard the Duck


----------



## Elodan (Aug 26, 2006)

Superman
Batman
Spider-man
Green Lantern (Hal)

Strongly followed by pretty much all of the big seven in the Justice League series not mentioned already and Green Arrow.


----------



## The Serge (Aug 26, 2006)

The Batman.

I also love Ostrander's Spectre and Ennis' Punisher.  Waid, Byrne, and Busiek do fantastic Superman stories and I thought that Perez and Rucka's Wonder Woman were superb.  

Wolverine was cool back in the mid 80s into the mid 90s, but mostly as a member of the X-Men.  Not much for most other Marvel heroes, though, beyond him and The Punisher.

In the end, while the concept of the hero is extremely important, it's the manner in which the writers and artists consolidate and apply the concept that makes them work.  I love Rucka's Batman, but found the stories by Doug Moench in the 90s to be subpar (his 80s work was far better).


----------



## Elemental (Aug 27, 2006)

Alita, from _Battle Angel Alita_ (yeah, it's manga--so what?). Thrown into a dystopian future world without any memories of who she was before. Grows and changes radically over time, goes through an amazing amount of crap, but never quite loses faith or the will to keep on fighting. And she's an ass-kicking cyborg who can fight and win against enemies ten times her size--what's not to like?

Deadpool. Evolved from a one-dimensional Liefeld ripoff of a DC character into a quirky antihero. Always good for a laugh, but with stories that can effortlessly change tack into the heart-rendingly tragic.


----------



## Brakkart (Aug 27, 2006)

Superman without a doubt is my favourite superhero, with Batman and Wonder Woman tied for second place.

Honorable mentions go to:

Captain Marvel (anyone who can punch out Superman and say he did so quite casually when Green Lantern asks him where Supes is, is cool in my book)

Dr. Manhattan

Guy Gardner as Warrior. I'll never understand why they've changed him back to being just another Green Lantern, his Vuldarian powers were so much cooler.

Nightcrawler, Shadowcat and Rogue. Pretty much the only X-Men I like, and even then I prefer their movie and cartoon versions to the comic book ones. And by cartoon I mean X-Men: Evolution.

And for favourite villain I gotta go for Serpentor. A far better leader than Cobra Commander will ever be.


----------



## F.C.Desoya (Sep 3, 2006)

I guess I am alone....Ghost Rider has to be my favorite!


----------



## Christoph the Magus (Sep 3, 2006)

Hellboy


----------



## Tetsubo (Sep 3, 2006)

F.C.Desoya said:
			
		

> I guess I am alone....Ghost Rider has to be my favorite!




So, are you happy or sad that Nicholas Cage will be playing him in the movie?


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, here is my list:

Superman, been a big fan since I was a little kid.
Batman
Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter)
Supergirl
Spiderman
Captain America (60's-80's)
Green Lantern (Hal Jordan)
Spiderman 2099
Captain Marvel
Starman


----------



## possum (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, since the original post didn't say that the character had to be a superhero...  I'm going to have to go with Jedi Master Quinlan Vos from the Star Wars: Republic comic book series.

I've enjoyed every Ostrander/Duursema comic, and this character has to be one of the best Star Wars characters I've seen.

If his retconned appearance in TPM as a person in the background of a bar on Tatooine disqualifies him, I'll go with Aayla Secura.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2006)

Batman
Spiderman
Wolverine
Thor
Daredevil
Deadpool
The Flash (Wally West)
Cable

and

Conan


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2006)

And a seperate list for female heros...

Wonder Woman
Rogue
Kitty Pride
Storm
Catwoman (she sort of counts)
The Wasp
Hawk Girl
She-Hulk


----------



## Driddle (Sep 6, 2006)

Colossus. Looks too darn cool and he can't be hurt. I prefer the more stoic or less chatty versions (aka NON-CLAREMONT!) of his personality.

* * * 

Why is it so difficult to people to respond with a single choice? I've never understood why a request for a favorite or top choice has to require a scrolling list -- "_Oooh, it's so hard to pick! I like X for such-and-such reason, but Y is really my favorite in the summer, and then there's Z when I'm feeling gloomy, but I feel a certain connection with Q for some other goofy reason, and oooh I completely forgot about ..._"

I'd hate to be at an ice cream shop with some of you folks. ONE DIP, LADY! A SINGLE DIP ... AND DON'T YOU EVEN *THINK* ABOUT A SPECIAL WAFFLE CONE!!!


----------



## xmanii (Sep 6, 2006)

Green Lantern.


----------



## Someone (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking at my comic collection it should be Prince Valiant.


----------



## Enforcer (Sep 6, 2006)

Marvel: Captain America, especially the Ultimate version ("Surrender?!? What do you think the 'A' stands for, FRANCE?!?!")

DC: Batman, with Hush being my favorite story arc so far (I buy trades and have never subscribed to any comic)

Other: Hellboy. Who doesn't love Big Red?


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 6, 2006)

A rather eclectic list:

1.   Iron Man
2.   Speedy/Arsenal
3.   Jack-in-the-Box
4.   Songbird
5.   Beast 
6.   Starman
7.   Jon Sable
8.   Nocturne
9.   Sewer Urchin
10.  Lilith/Omen


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 7, 2006)

Usagi Yojimbo.

If we're talking Marvel/DC, then Nightcrawler.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 7, 2006)

I've become quite fond of Juggernaut in his new, more heroic aspect.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 7, 2006)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Usagi Yojimbo.




This is one of the few comics I've consistantly bought for many years.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 8, 2006)

Daredevil. He's like a Batman that is easier to identify with.

Runners-up include Superman, Batman, Spider-man, J. Michael Strazinsky's Nighthawk, Colossus, Nightcrawler, Wolverine, Iron-man and the Incredible Hulk. 

Honourable mention goes to the Main Man, Lobo.


----------



## F.C.Desoya (Sep 10, 2006)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> So, are you happy or sad that Nicholas Cage will be playing him in the movie?




I would say happy...I like him as an actor and knowing his passion for the character I think would only add to it.


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 10, 2006)

Spider-Man, Doctor Strange, and Ghost Rider.


----------



## qstor (Sep 15, 2006)

Hellboy, Grimjack, Jon Sable, Manhunter, Hawkeye, 
Captain America, Daredevil and Wolverine.

Hellboy rocks 

Mike


----------

